# Suche RdA Allianz



## Sarti (8. März 2012)

Hallo,
würde gerne auf Allianzseite wieder anfangen.
Dabei wäre ein mittel gefüllter Server ganz toll.
Ebenfalls wäre ein Gildeninv ganz nett, damit man einen tollen Start hinlegen kann.

MfG


----------



## Lorre1985 (8. März 2012)

hi Sarti, bin auf Teldrasil. und in ner reinen Levelgilde. glaub sind 700 member. is immer was los und auch eig immer lustig. bei interesse pm mich doch einfach =)


----------



## Sarti (8. März 2012)

Nee Sorry ne Levelgilde ist nicht unbedingt das was ich suche, sollte schon gemeinschaftlich sein


----------



## Lorre1985 (8. März 2012)

ah ok, unserre andere gilde is zwar recht familär, dafür sind für nur 8 leute die sich dann noch aus schwestern brüder schwager etc zusammen setzt  hoffe findest noch das richtige


----------



## Arctangens (8. März 2012)

nichts für Ungut aber du bist ganz schön anspruchsvoll ^^
Wenn dir nun einer einen Gildeninv verspricht ist es ja noch keine Garantie dass es Dir dort gefällt!
Also am besten auferstehen, transen und selber nach einer passenden Gilde suchen 

LG


----------



## MissMeow (8. März 2012)

Hast du schon jmd. gefunden?  Würde dir eine rolle auf der Silbernen Hand anbieten auf der Seite der Alianz.


----------



## Nodek (8. März 2012)

Ich könnte dir ne Rolle Auf Thrall anbieten. 
Gildeninv denke sollte auch klappen. 
 weitere Infos Pm an mich.


----------



## bukuice (8. März 2012)

Hi, ich könnte Dir den Server nethersturm anbieten incl. Gildeninv in meine Gilde! Sind eine Fun-Raidgilde!

kannst dich ja melden, wenn intersse da is!

greetz


----------



## GerSic (8. März 2012)

hey,
ich könnt dir ne rolle auf teldrassil anbieten...
mittelgroßer server, bin auf alli seite... 
starthilfe wäre auch selbstverständlich drin, 
müsstest dich nur dann noch bei meiner gilde bewerben, 
falls sie was für dich wäre 1/8 hc


----------



## Izzay (8. März 2012)

Ich würde dir eine Rolle auf dem Server Gilneas (Allianz natürlich ) anbieten.

Der Server ist normal gefüllt, läuft einiges random aber auch stamm mäßig ist was los... 

Gildeninvite + 2000gold Starthilfe währen auch drin, sind eine gemeinschaftliche Gilde die viel zusammen unternimmt wie z.B. Raids ( Auch ältere von classic, Bc. Wotlk ), Inis, PvP, oder zusammen Leveln, Farmen.

Na? Intresse geweckt? dann schreib ne Pm an mich mit deinem Char name oder deiner E-Mail Adresse.

Mfg


Izzay


----------

